
Virtual Reality Version of Second Life with Open Source Code - Kroeler
https://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2019/01/windows-mixed-reality-firestorm-sl-vr-open-source.html
======
buboard
Linden labs had produced a VR version of secondlife at least for the oculus
DK2. There was also another viewer, ctrl-alt-viewer. Linden seems focused on
an altogether new VR platform, Sansar, though that fails to get traction. i
guess it s nice to have it, but then you need take off the glasses to chat.

------
jbottoms
Any ideas if that terrain would be released? It along with the building
represents a lot of work and instructive material. And the code includes many
.h files. It would be great to see those also.

